# oil trapped in head?



## suzque2 (Jan 18, 2014)

Today, my son changed the shave plate on my troybilt snowblower. He inadvertently tipped the snowblower in the wrong direction and we think that oil got trapped in the head because the starter pull is hard to pull. My manual says to remove the spark plug and pull the starter handle a few times to remove any trapped oil in the head. We did that and cleaned off the spark plug and re-installed it. However, the starter handle still wont pull. If we leave it sit for a while will the oil drain back down? Any suggestions on what we should do would be appreciated.


----------



## scipper77 (Dec 4, 2013)

Does the engine turnover with the spark plug removed?

If so you just need to get the oil out somehow. Its causing hydrolock. I would personally try putting the spark plug in with the cylinder at top dead center. I would think it would pull over then.

Actually, now that I think about it it would have to be on the ignition stroke, not the intake stroke for that to work.


----------



## suzque2 (Jan 18, 2014)

No, it does not turn over without spark plug.


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

Check your oil level. If it looks like it has increased in volume, fuel has filled up your crankcase. When you tipped it forward, the float valve might have left its seat and fuel was able to fill your bowl and then migrate into your crankcase. With that much fluid down there, the piston cannot make its downward travel or it "locks". MH


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

If you can't pull it even with the spark plug out it isn't an oil issue. Is this a 2 stage or single stage? Maybe try unhooking the belts and see if the engine is still stuck. Was it working fine before this or has it been sitting unused for a while?


----------



## Mr Fixit (Nov 19, 2013)

I've seen that split a crankcase. Don't force nothing. 
I think Motorhead is on the money. Smell your dip stick. Dip a clean screwdriver in your dipstick opening, Take it OUTSIDE and strike a match to the screwdriver. Is it flaming like gas a tiny bit or if it's oil it is not igniting at all? You need a gas/oil mix to start cold oil on fire.Drain your motor and count the quarts! Needed an oil change?
Use your tank shut off every time.


----------



## suzque2 (Jan 18, 2014)

Shryp said:


> If you can't pull it even with the spark plug out it isn't an oil issue. Is this a 2 stage or single stage? Maybe try unhooking the belts and see if the engine is still stuck. Was it working fine before this or has it been sitting unused for a while?


Thank you for your quick responses. I should have provided more info on the snowblower. It is a single stage Troybilt Squall 2100 with 4-cycle engine. It is only one year old and has been used for approximately 10 hours. The oil was changed about 5 operating hours ago and the snow blower was working fine prior to this. We did smell a lot of gasoline when he tipped it back into normal position and when we removed the spark plug is was wet. If fuel did migrate into the crankcase, do I just need to drain the oil and replace it? Is there something else I should do? Or should I take it to professional?


----------



## scipper77 (Dec 4, 2013)

Drain the oil. It should turn over freely at this point (but don't start it with no oil of course). If it turns, fill with the proper amount of oil and see if it still turns. If so "I" would start it at that point. No need to pay a service man just to be the one pulling the rope.


----------



## suzque2 (Jan 18, 2014)

I have drained the oil. I also siphoned all the gas out too. The handle pulls freely WITHOUT the spark plug, but as soon as I put the spark plug back in, the handle only pulls out a few inches. Any suggestions?


----------



## Mr Fixit (Nov 19, 2013)

Give the make and model so the compression release type can be identified please.


----------



## suzque2 (Jan 18, 2014)

It is a Troybilt Squall 2100 Model # 31AS2T5F711


----------



## scipper77 (Dec 4, 2013)

suzque2 said:


> I have drained the oil. I also siphoned all the gas out too. The handle pulls freely WITHOUT the spark plug, but as soon as I put the spark plug back in, the handle only pulls out a few inches. Any suggestions?


Well the good news is that you have good compression. The bad news is that my experience stops here. All I can offer is to try my earlier suggestion of putting the spark plug in while the motor is at top dead center.

Beyond this I would just be trying to figure it out which is hard to do when I can't get my hands on the unit.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

With the spark plug out and giving it a good pull does anything shoot out of the spark plug hole? I know from experience if you get too much out in the cylinder and pull the rope you end up with an oil cannon.


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

If it is in fact an oil blockage in the head, you now have all oil drained out and all gas drained out, so you can flip the machine on it nose and see if any oil drains out the plug hole. MH


----------



## suzque2 (Jan 18, 2014)

At first a stream shot out, but I have since drained the oil and nothing comes out now.


----------



## suzque2 (Jan 18, 2014)

OK MH, I tipped the machine and nothing came out of the spark plug hole, but a lot of gas dripped from the carburetor onto the garage floor. I put newspapers under it to soak it up and left it like that for a while. There was quite a bit of gas that dripped out. It has stopped dripping now.


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

If it still won't pull over with the plug in, but will with the plug out, I would check the flywheel key. It is possible it sheared due to the lock up caused by the oil. Beyond that, I have not seen a case of this sort. I would have to rule out mechanical failure of some sort before going any further. MH


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Just wanted to "see" what we are talking about.

If you've drained the gas and oil I'd be tempted to put the right amount of oil back in, squirt a little in the cylinder - to protect the cylinder walls, leave the plug out and hit the electric starter and let it spin for a number of seconds a number of times letting it cool and sit a while between crankings.
Then I'd put the plug in and see if anything has changed by trying to pull it, not the electric. 
.
.


----------



## Big Fish Billy (Feb 6, 2014)

IT wouldn't take much more than 3 thimbles full of oil to hydrolock it with the plug in, and due to the cold weather it may be like syrup in the cylinder, thus not squirting out when you pull it over. I have one of those vacuum type oil changers, which would be perfect to push a small hose into the plug hole and "vacuum" it out. See if you can devise something like that, if not put an ounce of gasoline in there to loosen it up some, and keep pulling it over until you can do it with the plug in....I doubt you've done any mechanical damage. I did the same thing with my 4 stroke outboard, it takes a while to get it out and that plug was horizontal. When you get it running you'll have a nice smokescreen.


----------



## suzque2 (Jan 18, 2014)

Wow, thanks for that suggestion. I never thought of that. I don't have a vacuum, but I will try to suction it out through the hole with a syringe. if that doesn't work, I'll put a bit of gas in there as you suggested and keep trying. thanks


----------



## Big Fish Billy (Feb 6, 2014)

Maybe a turkey basting syringe with a rubber hose on the end to reach around. Once you add either some gas or Seafoam if you have it, to cut the oil a little, turn the engine over a few times to mix it up, then try to suck it out. Then see if your plug is still sparking (it might be fouled out from the oil) and try to get it running. Once you have it running and warmed up, (and smoke free) I would change out the spark plug for the long run.


----------

